# Repair of lower body / pinch welds ??



## VR6ified (Oct 29, 2003)

apparently somebody jacked up my car improperly at some point, and there is a crushed pinch weld, and some rust by it, and a small rust hole. can things like this be repaired? or at least stopped from spreading?


----------

